# General question(s): regarding game mechanics.



## Felidire (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure where I should post this, it doesn't really seem to fit anywhere else, not even the *Competitive Battling* section. This would probably be a good idea for a sticky if others come across the same problems, and if there is a sticky, i'd appreciate it if someone could point it out for me.

Anyways, when I brainstorm my ideas for my competitive teams, I come across all sorts off weird questions(which obviously i'm unable to answer). My question of the now, is: _Would anyone happen to know if the item *focus sash* is re-usable(in one single match) after a pokemon gets hit down to 1hp, and then heals back up to 100%?_

*Is the item:*
*A*. Re-usable - (Item remains held by the pokemon and can be re-used).
*B*. One use only - (Item remains held by the pokemon after use, but cannot be re-used).
*C*. Expendable - (Item is consumed after use & then disappears completely (leaving the pokemon with no held item)).

My guess is *A.* but I welcome the help


----------



## @lex (Apr 17, 2009)

*C.* is the correct answer here, meaning Shedinja won't be able to abuse the Sash.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I tested if it was reusable just now and you're right. Would you happen to know if it's usable after taking say 10% damage and then healing back to full?

Actually I was entertaining the noition of: taking a hit(down to 1%), effectively using the sash, then trick-passing over a useless item, all on the same turn.

Which brings me two more questions..
1. Is "Trick" usable if your pokemon holds no item?
2. Does a berry (salac, for instance) activate once received (via trick) when your pokemon is already below 25% health?

If anyone knows the answer to those, ty. <3  
>>


----------



## Negrek (Apr 17, 2009)

> Thanks for the info, I tested if it was reusable just now and you're right. Would you happen to know if it's usable after taking say 10% damage and then healing back to full?


Yes; so long as the item has not been used up and the pokémon was at 100%, whether or not its health was lower before, it can use the sash.



> 1. Is "Trick" usable if your pokemon holds no item?
> 2. Does a berry (salac, for instance) activate once received (via trick) when your pokemon is already below 25% health?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 19, 2009)

Negrek said:


> Yes and yes.


k, thanks~

Would anyone happen to know if you get hit by a perish song and you baton pass it to Mr.mime, would the mime die at the end of the 3 turns?


----------



## Negrek (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think it does.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 19, 2009)

Someone else reckons it would, I don't know either so I might test it in like a week or so. In the case of Sucker Punch vs Fake Out, would you happen to know which is executed first? Or if it's based on the pokemon's speed.

I come across so many damn questions, rofl.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 19, 2009)

> In the case of Sucker Punch vs Fake Out, would you happen to know which is executed first? Or if it's based on the pokemon's speed.


It's based on speed because those attacks have the same priority.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 20, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Would anyone happen to know if you get hit by a perish song and you baton pass it to Mr.mime, would the mime die at the end of the 3 turns?


yes, more or less


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 25, 2009)

Felidire said:


> k, thanks~
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if you get hit by a perish song and you baton pass it to Mr.mime, would the mime die at the end of the 3 turns?


Yes.


----------

